# Considering a replacement for your TT?



## w32aphex (Sep 21, 2014)

How about this "interesting" option?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/181659518955


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

I can't see them taking off !! Lol

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Needs spacers and lowering


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

triplefan said:


> Needs spacers and lowering


Lowering no problem just pull the leaver marked "undercarriage up".


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

"does require work to finish the project and make it road legal"

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

1wheelonly said:


> I can't see them taking off !! Lol
> 
> On iPhone using Tapacrap


I see what you did there :wink:


----------



## Paul600rr (Feb 2, 2015)

Gone Ape said:


> "does require work to finish the project and make it road legal"
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Be on road no problem :lol: :lol:


----------

